# Oversized guide bushings and storage



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The vast majority of people in North America use Porter Cable(PC) style guide bushings. Many companies produce good quality brass versions, I like the set from Woodcraft the best. I am betting most people are not aware that you can buy larger sizes from PC. Shown are the 1-1/4 and 1-1/2" guide bushings, you can also buy a 1-3/8" bushing; cost on these is $14.67 each without a ring nut. (I got these from a discount box at a tool seller for $2 each)

While most guide bushing sets come in blow molded plastic boxes the best way to store the bushings for easy access is to make a tray similar to the one shown in the photo. For people who own a Router Workshop table the dimensions are 9-3/4" W x 11" L x 3/16" thick. This tray rides in 1/4" slots. While the one shown is for the larger Oak Park/Lee Valley style bushings you can easily make one for PC style bushings and reducers. Note the holes drilled for storing starting pins, set up pins and even the allen wrench used for the inlay bushings. 3/16" is a common thickness for Masonite.(Tempered High Density Fiberboard)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

just one more way to keep track of them and to store them..

===


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

*1.25", 1.5" & 1.375" What size is the hole in the base ?*

Hello Mike,

Of the 3 sizes you mentioned above, what is the size of the hole in the base plate ?

Is this an "inverted" router for table top routing, or is this "upright" with the base-plate against the work piece.

Thanks for you help.

Neil 




Mike said:


> The vast majority of people in North America use Porter Cable(PC) style guide bushings. Many companies produce good quality brass versions, I like the set from Woodcraft the best. I am betting most people are not aware that you can buy larger sizes from PC. Shown are the 1-1/4 and 1-1/2" guide bushings, you can also buy a 1-3/8" bushing; cost on these is $14.67 each without a ring nut. (I got these from a discount box at a tool seller for $2 each)
> 
> While most guide bushing sets come in blow molded plastic boxes the best way to store the bushings for easy access is to make a tray similar to the one shown in the photo. For people who own a Router Workshop table the dimensions are 9-3/4" W x 11" L x 3/16" thick. This tray rides in 1/4" slots. While the one shown is for the larger Oak Park/Lee Valley style bushings you can easily make one for PC style bushings and reducers. Note the holes drilled for storing starting pins, set up pins and even the allen wrench used for the inlay bushings. 3/16" is a common thickness for Masonite.(Tempered High Density Fiberboard)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Neil, these are PC style bushings and fit the standard 1-3/16" through hole. As with all PC style guide bushings they can be used in a table or freehand.


----------



## RayHeinrich (May 26, 2007)

Hi Mike have you had to buy any new brass guide from oak park the large one. I brought a full set a few year ago. now I have lost one and have gone back there to order one but it looks like they are going out of business? do you know any other place that you can buy the large guide 1 1/2.

Ray Heinrich


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1-3/4" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools

==


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

I am interested in finding a 1-1/2" OD template guide that will fit a standard 1-3/8 porter-cable socket.
Do you have a source for this?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forums Scott...

as for your question...
Oak Park should be able to give you what you want...
at least give them a call...
1.800.665.0252

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd. - Router Table, Router, Router Bits, Router Jigs, Router Accessories


----------

